# Bay Area Winterizing



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

The last couple of nights have had a pretty good frost and temps into the 20's.

I keep the Outback in the driveway always plugged in.
Out of fear I turned on the water heater and bought a small ceramic heater with a thermastat
and leave it on in the trailer with the sink cabinet doors open.
I have gone out on the colder mornings and ran the hot water through the pipes.

Is this sufficient when the temps during the day are well above freezing.

What do you think?


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi 3ME,

I'm down in the Fresno area and here is what I've done since we bought the Outback in the spring of 2004:

I drain and pump all the water out that I can and than leave all the faucets open. If there is going to be a prolonged freeze, I set a small electric heater on the counter and let it run on low. Like you, I open all the cupboards. This has worked just fine, including last winter when we had that freeze that devastated the citrus crop.

Now, there is one thing you have to remember: Shut those faucets off before you go camping. I forgot once and that was when we were storing the TV/DVD player in the bathtub. It kind of caused a problem when I hooked up the water. Needless to say, we don't put the TV in the tub anymore! By the way, the TV survived but I had to take it apart and dry everything out.

Merry Christmas,

Walter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like you have major things covered....

If the weather says cold (which for the Bay...is unlikely) then I might take the 15 mins to winterize the TT with RV antifreeze.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I live in the Valley and all I ever do is drain the heater and lower point drains, pump out as much water as I can then use compressed air to blow out any trapped water and I have never had a problem. I keep my trailer in a storage lot so don't have any way to put electricity to it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3ME,

I wouldn't worry too much. A brief light freeze is unlikely to do any damage. It's the prolonged low temps that really freeze things up and start to cause damage. As the others have said, drain the water heater and the low point drains, and you should be fine.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

We're in the Walnut Creek area and I just drain all the water. Haven't had a problems!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Husker92 said:


> We're in the Walnut Creek area and I just drain all the water. Haven't had a problems!
> 
> Merry Christmas!


So easy for you warm climate folk....


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Husker92 said:


> We're in the Walnut Creek area and I just drain all the water. Haven't had a problems!
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Ditto in Clayton

Toolman


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

x4


----------

